# Feedern ohne Schnurclip?



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

Hi Boardies,
hab gestern die Spule meiner Feederrolle getötet u. keinen Ersatz.
Heute will ich aber unbedingt feedern gehen, hab aber keine einzige Rolle mit federnd gelagertem bzw. ausreichend stabilem Schnurclip für solche Scherze.
Wie kann ich mir behelfen, um zu gewährleisten, dass ich immer gleich weit auswerfe?;+


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Boarrr Mist, jetzt kann ich mal zusehen wo ich nen Fahrradschlauch hernehme#c, am Besten einen von nem MTB, wegen dem Durchmesser.|kopfkrat
Wenn ich das hinbekommen habe, werde ich zukünftig wohl nicht mehr den Schnurclip benutzen, denn das mit dem Fahrradschlauch klingt schlauer(Schnurschonung + Schnur geben können bei Flucht)|kopfkrat.
Auf jeden Fall danke Martin für den Tipp!#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Beim Aldi gabs am Dienstag noch welche - zumindest hier bei Aldi Süd.....
> Sogar im Doppelpack Nimm ihn nicht zu groß, Normalbereifung reicht, auch für größere Spulen....



Klasse Martin, zwei Affen bzw. einer und ein Gedanke!
Das Aldiangebot ist mir auch durch den Kopf geschossen, werde mal heute vormittag sowieso noch einkaufen u. gucken, ob noch einer u. haben ist.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Moin,
binde doch ein Stück Mono mitten in die Hauptschnur, und clippe es dann in den Schnurclip. Wenn ud jetzt mal zu dolle wirfst, oder ein größerer Fisch beißt, knallt höchstens das angebundene Stück Mono raus und die Hauptschnur bleibt normal. 
Sollte mit einem Stopperknoten ganz gut gehen! 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...ich war sowieso noch nie ein Freund von Schnurklipsen...



So richtig warm geworden, bin ich mit der Schnurclipstopperei auch nie. Die Schnurclipse bei den modernen Rollen sind zwar im Durchmesser gewachsen, stabiler geworden und meistens auch federnd gelagert, aber die Schnur wird dennoch um nen relativ geringen Durchmesser herumgeschlagen, gedehnt, richtig vertrauenserweckend fand ich das nie.#d
Wenn ich mich an den Fahrradschlauch erstmal gewöhnt habe, werde ich wohl auch in Zukunft damit hantieren.


----------



## Dunraven (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Frage doch einfach im Radgeschäft ob die einen kaputten Schlauch haben. Du zerschneidest ihn doch eh, und ob dann 10 cm nicht geeignet sind weil da Löcher sind, das ist doch egal. Du brauchst eh keinen kompletten Schlauch.

Ist eben alles Geschmackssache. ich finde den Schnurclip super. Benutze ich beim Feedern, beim Winkelpicker, bei der Schwinge, ect. und hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Feedernd gelagert, sowas finde ich auch nicht notwendig. Bisher hat es mit jeder Rolle gut geklappt, sei es die 15 Jahre alte DAM Matchrolle, die alte Baitrunner 4010 oder auch jede andere Rolle zwischen 1000er und 8000er Größe. 

Von daher habe ich den Verdacht das Dein Wurfstil evt. nicht optimal ist. Denn im Normalfall wird der Clip ja fast gar nicht belastet, die hoch gehaltene Rute nimmt ja die Energie auf. Ist aber ja auch egal, für Dich klingt der Fahrradschlauch wirklich nach der besten Lösung. Alternativ eben das Powergum im Clip, sollte der Schlauch doch nicht das wahre für Dich sein.


----------



## HirRscH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Habs jetzt bestimmt schon zehn mal geschriben. Nimm dir Feedergum, kriegst du in jedem gut sortiertem Angelladen. Ich hab das zeug auch unter billig schnurclips benutzt und hatte keine Probleme. Außerdem has du das gefummel mit demFahrradschlauch net, einfacher und sicherer als die Feedergumschlaufe gehts net.


----------



## Boendall (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Kann mal jemand beschreiben wie ihr mit dem Schnurclip stoppt. (Ganz fein wäre ne Skizze)

Ich habe früher (als Freilauf noch nicht möglich bzw. unleistbar war) einen Schnurclip verwendet, damit ich bei offenem Bügel auch noch eine Bissanzeite habe (ob man jetzt einen Ring einhängt oder die Feederspitze vorspannt ist egal). Aber wenn ich so zuhöre, hab ich das Gefühl ihr meint was anderes mit "Schnurclip" als ich, zumal ich gelesen habe, dass einige damit die Wurfweite bestimmen.

Bin eben nicht der Feeder Profi #c


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand beschreiben wie ihr mit dem Schnurclip stoppt. (Ganz fein wäre ne Skizze)
> 
> Ich habe früher (als Freilauf noch nicht möglich bzw. unleistbar war) einen Schnurclip verwendet, damit ich bei offenem Bügel auch noch eine Bissanzeite habe (ob man jetzt einen Ring einhängt oder die Feederspitze vorspannt ist egal). Aber wenn ich so zuhöre, hab ich das Gefühl ihr meint was anderes mit "Schnurclip" als ich, zumal ich gelesen habe, dass einige damit die Wurfweite bestimmen.
> 
> Bin eben nicht der Feeder Profi #c



Nach dem ersten Auswurf kommt die Schnur unter den Schnurclip an der Rollenspule. Beim nächsten Auswurf muss die Rute, während der Futterkorb durch die Luft fliegt, wieder in die senkrechte Position gebracht werden. Ist die Wurfweite erneut erreicht, stopt der Schnurclip die Schnur. Nun musst Du mit der Rute den Wurf abfedern, anschließend einige Umdrehungen einkurbeln, fertig.

Da aber die Schnur unter dem Schnurclip eingeklemmt wird, ist eine Beschädigung nicht auszuschließen. Auch der Biss eines z.B. Karpfen kann zum Problem werden, da die Schnur aus dem Clip raus muss.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei Dir dann aus. Bindest Du den Gum einfach in die Schnur oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen??



Das würde mich jetzt auch intressieren. Scheint ja die beste und einfachste Methode zu sein.


----------



## Boendall (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es ist der Schurclip an der Spule der Rolle gemeint - nicht ein extra Clip an der Rute.


 
AHA, da wird einiges klarer. Aber wie definiert man dan die Wurfweite? Schnur zwischen den Fingern und beim Stopperknoten abbremsen oder wie? Oder bleibt die SChnur immer eingehängt #c


----------



## BallerNacken (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Schaut mal hier...da sieht man das recht gut!

edit: Im gegenzug kann mir ja mal wer erklären, wie das mit dem Fahrradschlauch funktionieren soll. Das will sich mir nicht so wirklich erschließen, wenn ich so an einen normalen Fahrradschlauch denke.

Genauso? Also einfach einen schmalen Streifen raus schneiden? Nur wie befestigt ihr das dann an der Rolle?


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

ab 0:50 geht es los. So ganz überzeugend ist die Montage nicht für mich...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ovfc9QTA_g&feature=related



Boendall schrieb:


> AHA, da wird einiges klarer. Aber wie definiert man dan die Wurfweite? Schnur zwischen den Fingern und beim Stopperknoten abbremsen oder wie? Oder bleibt die SChnur immer eingehängt #c



Auswerfen, Schnur einhängen und die Schnur bleibt immer im Clip


----------



## BallerNacken (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Ja diese Methode das Feeder Gum zu benutzen finde ich auch nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig!

Aber wir (Ich) meine/n hier eigentlich eine andere Montage. Und zwar so wie in meinem Post davor. halt Übewr die Suple gelegt, als Stopper!


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Ich benutze den Clip nur wen es nicht weit raus soll, bis 30 m ist das noch über die Rute abfangbar, vorausgesetzt man angelt mit rel starker Hauptschnur 0,3er

Geht es weiter hinaus, dann den Schlauch.


----------



## Boendall (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es ist der Schurclip an der Spule der Rolle gemeint - nicht ein extra Clip an der Rute.


 


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ab 0:50 geht es los. So ganz überzeugend ist die Montage nicht für mich...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ovfc9QTA_g&feature=related
> 
> ...


 
Danke den Affen für die Hilfe #h


----------



## BallerNacken (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Dann mach doch ma ne hübsche Zeichnung


----------



## HirRscH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei Dir dann aus. Bindest Du den Gum einfach in die Schnur oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen??


Nein

Also, der bereits gepostete Link zeigt das ganz gut. Du nimmst dir halt ein Stück Feeder- bzw. Powergum und legst es um deine Spule sodass es stramm sitzt, dann machst du an dem Punkt nen ganz normalen Schlaufenknoten (achtung gut festziehen). Wenn du dann ausgeworfen hast, legst du das Gummi über die Spule und clipst es ein. Das hält, egal ob 30g oder 100g Futterkorb. 
Und meiner Meinung nach sprechen die Vorteile einfach für sich, keine Angst vor Schnurbeschädigung durch scharfe Clips, Möglichkeit der schnellen Entfernung aus dem Clip (durch Überstand hinterm Knoten) bei Fischen die viel Schnur nehmen und zuverlässiges und genaues abpuffern und stoppen des Wurfes. 
Das ist um einiges einfacher als den Fahrradschlauch auf die Spule zu fummeln.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Also ich habe meinen Fahrradschlauch heute morgen noch bei Aldi bekommen, ein Zweierpack für 2,59 Euro, daraus kann ich wahrscheinlich, Streifen für 80 Rollenspulen schneiden.
Ich habe das dann auch gleich am Wasser ausprobiert, klappt prima, außer dass der Gummi wirklich sau schwer auf die Spule ging, weil ich wohl Schläuche für Standardfahrräder, mit Asphaltschneiderrädern erwischt habe.:q
Ein Fahrradschlauch für Crossräder oder MTB sollte wohl das Optimum darstellen, wenn man bedenkt, dass so ein Schlauch auch nicht so wahnsinnig dehnfähig ist und ne Spule einer 4000er Rolle eben doch nen ziemlichen Durchmesser hat.
Gefangen habe ich leider nichts, der Fluss führt noch zuviel Wasser u. Wassertemperatur ist auch noch arg frisch.


----------



## HirRscH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist es anstatt des Fahrradschlauchs einfach ein großes Stück Klebeband an der gewünschten Stelle auf die Spule zu kleben. Ich hab selbst noch nicht so gefischt aber die vom Feeder-team Sänger machen das so und es funktioniert auch, wie mir auf einem Lehrgang demonstiert wurde. Große Fische können die Schnur unterm Klebeband weg ziehen, sodass die Schnur frei wird. (allerdings müssen die dann glaub ich schon echt viel kraft haben, wenn des Klebeband den Wurf aushält)

Das werd ich das nächste mal am Wasser mal testen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Paah, ich habe heute extra Zielfischhaken eingesetzt, extra für Barben und... ReFos und Brassen


----------



## da Poser (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



> einfach ein großes Stück Klebeband an der gewünschten Stelle auf die  Spule zu kleben


Da must du aber wissen welches Klebeband funzt, ansonsten besteht die Gefahr das der Kontaktkleber an der Schnur pappen bleibt.


----------



## HirRscH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

^^stimmt, ich glaub die haben das mit breitem Isolier oder Faserband gemacht


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



da Poser schrieb:


> Da must du aber wissen welches Klebeband funzt, ansonsten besteht die Gefahr das der Kontaktkleber an der Schnur pappen bleibt.



...oder der Kleber die Schnur angreift. Nee danke, dann lieber Gummi.:q


----------



## HirRscH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

wegen dem Futter würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, oder schmierst du deine Schnur mit Futter ein?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



HirRscH schrieb:


> wegen dem Futter würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, oder schmierst du deine Schnur mit Futter ein?


 

Wäschst du dir nach jedem mal Futter anfassen die Hände?  (Ohne jetzt unhygienisch rüberzukommen)


----------



## pfefferladen (8. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...oder der Kleber die Schnur angreift. Nee danke, dann lieber Gummi.:q


 

:q Gummi schadet nie. :q


----------



## Sofafischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

|wavey: Ich war gestern das erste mal am Teich Feedern. Hab miar dann gedanken gemacht wie ich den Wurf am besten stoppe. Clippern hab ich noch NIE getraut mit 50er mags ja gehen aber ich möcht ja mit 18er Feedern. Gestern hab ich eine 25er benutzt. Jedenfalls hab ich von fahradschlächen gelesen und auch im TV gesehen aber das haut doch garnicht hin...
Allein schon den richtigen Umfang vom Schlauch...
So nahm ich ein einfaches gummi und hab getestet und gefummelt |bla:

und es dann im clip geclipt und über die spule rüber gezogen(ohne die Spule abzunehmen) und siehe da FERTIG.

leider ist mir schon beim Testen das Gummie gerissen ALSO hab ich ein stück 40er Mono ca 30cm genommen eine Schlaufe gebunden und diese Schlaufe als gummieband benutzt. 
Beim auswerfen hatt die Schlaufe gestört aber die kann man mit nem Stück tesaband leicht befestigen.
Und wenn mir nun doch mal ein großer Einsteigen sollte kann man die schlaufe fix abziehen und schnur geben.
eigentlich ganz einfach gell?
lg vom Sofa


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> |...Jedenfalls hab ich von fahradschlächen gelesen und auch im TV gesehen aber das haut doch garnicht hin...
> Allein schon den richtigen Umfang vom Schlauch......



Doch das haut prima hin.
Ein MTB- Schlauch hat nen Querschnitt/Durchmesser von geschätzten 30mm, ne Spule von ner Stationärrolle(4000er) ca. 55mm.
Der Schlauchgummi lässt sich ohne weiteres auf die ca.55mm der Spule dehnen.
Wenn du dann vorgehst wie ich es idiotensicher erklärt habe, dann klappt das auch;
und wenn ein einzelner, der von mir beschriebenen Schritte nicht einleuchtet, dann frag einfach.


----------



## Sofafischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Hier ein Bildchen...
gelb = Hauptschnur 
grün = Das Gumie bzw die Monoschlaufe
hoffe es ist nun verständlich


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

also mit dem Powergum den ich mir letzens geleistet habe geht es nur mittelmäßig.
Das Problem: Da hält mir kaum ein Knoten. Der Gummi ist von Jenzi, d=1mm. Vieleicht etwas dick.... jedenfalls hatte ich Probleme mit dem Knoten.
Schlussendlich hat es dann geklappt, mit nem Doppelknoten. Also stramm um die Spule gelegt und dann ein Doppelknoten mit jeweils 4 Windungen!

Also muss mir mal ein passenden Schlauch finden, weil auch dass mit dem "Lösen im Karpfendrill" stell ich mir recht schwer vor.... ich habe von der Schlaufe ein Ende stehen lassen mit nem Knoten am ende (zum greifen) der auch nciht gut hält^^

mfg Kretzer


----------



## FISHHARD (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Tja...ich dachte ich grabe diesen alten Thread nochmal aus mit der Frage  ob sich im laufe der Zeit noch neue oder andere Möglichkeiten ergeben  haben,ohne mit den oft gerade bei feineren Schnüren schädlichen  Schnurclip punktgenau Feedern zu können,und die bei einem Einstieg z.b.  eines großen Karpfen immernoch einen einwandfreihen Abzug gewährleisten.

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Hümpfi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Schlaufe aus Stippgummi um die Spule legen und somit die Entfernung begrenzen. Wenn man merkt das es brenntslich wird kann man versuchen denn Gummi per Hand zu Lösen, ansonsten denn Fische einfach Rennen lassen der Gummi gibt nach und Reißt. Wichtig ist nur das der Richtige Gummi gewählt wird der Reisst bevor das Vorfach nach gibt.

mfg


----------



## FISHHARD (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Ich mache es bislag genau so...manchmal ist das aber so eine Sache mit dem Knoten von der Schlaufe am Gummi...die gehen leicht mal einfach so auf.Deswegen setze ich am Ende der Zipfel immer ein kleinen Tropfen Epoxi-kleber um den Knoten am aufgehen zu hindern...klappt soweit wunderbar.


----------



## Hümpfi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Feedern ohne Schnurclip?*

Okay das Proplem ist mir eig. nicht bekannt. 
Ich mach immer nen normalen Schlaufenknoten und der hält 100% hatte da noch nie Propleme mit.

mfg


----------

